# Who Bought Games Today?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Since they were so cheap I couldn't help myself, I bought like 5 games with the sales


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Since they were so cheap I couldn't help myself, I bought like 5 games with the sales


Shadowgun and Dead Space since they're normally like $5. I had to jump on it


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dead Space and NFS: Hot Pursuit. Loving the deals.


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

I really hope the android market doesn't turn into steam... I don't think my wallet could take it 

But seriously I grabbed 7 of them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I just bought 3 more for a total of $1.25 (USD)

That's like 1/4 of an iPhone game









Edit: After the downloads for the games I officially have 1.66 GB space left on my phone hahaha


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I just bought 3 more for a total of $1.25 (USD)
> 
> That's like 1/4 of an iPhone game
> 
> ...


Tell me about...my music takes up 8/10 of my phone hahaha


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep definitely jumped on the good deals today on Sprinkle, Dead Space and Shadowgun.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

lots and lots of games


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

U should use Google music saves a lot of space on your SD.



WhataSpaz said:


> Tell me about...my music takes up 8/10 of my phone hahaha


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Could someone make a top 5 list of games on sale worth downloading?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Got swift key and camera zoom after months of being too cheap. Can't decide on which games I feel I need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Shit, i thought the 49c apps were the only ones now im seeing there is others, if there was only an easy way of viewing everything on sale.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> U should use Google music saves a lot of space on your SD.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Saves my sd but not my battery. I listen to music constantly


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Saves my sd but not my battery. I listen to music constantly


surprisingly gmusic doesn't drain battery as much as you'd think. I use it a lot and I don't notice a hug battery hit with it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> surprisingly gmusic doesn't drain battery as much as you'd think. I use it a lot and I don't notice a hug battery hit with it.


I tried that at one point and it was all over the place. First it was putting cache to my sd tricking me into thinking my songs were loading fast, then when I deleted the cache and the setting and it was on my 4G.

PowerAMP at the gym = -10% battery
Google Music = -20%

Roughlyyyyyyy


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I tried that at one point and it was all over the place. First it was putting cache to my sd tricking me into thinking my songs were loading fast, then when I deleted the cache and the setting and it was on my 4G.
> 
> PowerAMP at the gym = -10% battery
> Google Music = -20%
> ...


Weird. I have listened to gmusic all day at work before and barely dropped battery.

Sometimes you just gotta say Hmmmmmmmmm thats weird


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Went on a spending spree! Well not really, dropped like 6 bucks lol. I bought paper camera when it was a 10 cent app, well I thought I did and for what ever reason I didn't have it anymore. Maybe a glitch in Google when they ran them 10 cent promos....that album they got for .25 on the market...not bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are all of the apps on sale for those wondering.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/collection/promotion_2012_03_06_AppsFavorites?start=0&num=24

I bought camera zoom fx. I dont really do games on my phone, I have a computer fer that.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have WAYYYYY to many games on my phone... this was not a good sale for me... my memory is crying its so full lol


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I have WAYYYYY to many games on my phone... this was not a good sale for me... my memory is crying its so full lol


same. google needs to stop with these sales. i have at least 20 games that i've never even opened once yet. makes restoring a bitch too


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Coderedpl said:


> Shit, i thought the 49c apps were the only ones now im seeing there is others, if there was only an easy way of viewing everything on sale.


wheres the others?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn I love me some app sales. Got NFL Flick QB as I love the games Full Fat makes. Keeps me interested as I'm always trying to best myself or friends.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I grabbed 13 tonight. 3 of the ones on sale I purchased previously, otherwise I would have made it 16 tonight.









EDIT: Make that 14, I just grabbed  NFL Flick QB based on Mustangs advice^ Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I grabbed 13 tonight. 3 of the ones on sale I purchased previously, otherwise I would have made it 16 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's $0.49 worth of pressure riding on my recommendation lol. If you end up thinking it's decent check out Flick Soccer and my fav. Flick Golf!


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn that's $0.49 worth of pressure riding on my recommendation lol. If you end up thinking it's decent check out Flick Soccer and my fav. Flick Golf!


I already got the Extreme Golf. I didn't see the soccer but I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I already got the Extreme Golf. I didn't see the soccer but I'll check it out. Thanks!


Whoa! Flick Golf Extreme is new to me!! Buying now! Damn you app sale!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Bought Osmosis its decent.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

I just bought about 20 from the link posted a few pages back, lol. I have always said I am a sucker for paid apps, even when not on sale. When on sale, all bets are off, haha!

I have purchased well over 150 apps since my OG Droid days.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> I just bought about 20 from the link posted a few pages back, lol. I have always said I am a sucker for paid apps, even when not on sale. When on sale, all bets are off, haha!
> 
> I have purchased well over 150 apps since my OG Droid days.


Yup got to give devs love and buy their stuff otherwise they will stop supporting the platform.


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

A little late chiming in but yeah, 8 awesome apps/games for less than 4 dollars. 

Just a helpful tip for anyone who uses the search (I noticed lots of people having this particular problem with the Gnex and down-rating all of EA's games because of this in the market/play store): Getting server error 5002 when you try to download the additional files for EA's games? Change back to default DPI configuration and download (not re-download), and stop (those of you) rating poorly in the market lol. Oh, and enjoy.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

World of Goo is going to obliterate any semblance of productivity I had

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> World of Goo is going to obliterate any semblance of productivity I had
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using RootzWiki


World of Goo is AWESOME! I bought quite a few of these 49¢ apps and World of Goo trumps them all (imo)


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

Agreed. One of the better games I've played in a while on my phone. 
NFL Flick QB is quite addicting as well! I love app sales!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, I never play games but you guys convinced me to buy that Goo game. I will save it for a rainy day I guess.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> OK, I never play games but you guys convinced me to buy that Goo game. I will save it for a rainy day I guess.


That is one of my top 3 favorite iPhone games. I just wasn't willing to pay $5 for it on Android. Today is a very happy day. 

1- Where's My Water
2- Cut the Rope
3- World of Goo

Are my favorite all time games on both platforms.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> OK, I never play games but you guys convinced me to buy that Goo game. I will save it for a rainy day I guess.


World Of Goo actually makes you think, so it's definitely one of the better games out there. It's pretty addicting as well lol.


----------



## That_dude_Adam (Jan 22, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Since they were so cheap I couldn't help myself, I bought like 5 games with the sales


I didn't download any games today but I did get zombie booth, its pretty cool to see what you look like zombified.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> That is one of my top 3 favorite iPhone games. I just wasn't willing to pay $5 for it on Android. Today is a very happy day.
> 
> 1- Where's My Water
> 2- Cut the Rope
> ...


. I've been playing a lot of draw something. My new favorite game. Some of the drawings people do are ridiculous. Cut the rope and where's my water would round out my top 3 today. 
Hopefully they fix draw something cause it crashes a lot...well for me anyway

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Where's My Water for .25 cents...goddamn


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Where's My Water for .25 cents...goddamn


That awkward moment when your friends wonder why you're obsessing over cheap apps...I just had that


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

illini79 said:


> Where's My Water for .25 cents...goddamn


Where's My Water..... when I first saw that game I figured "Ah its Disney, its for toddlers or something" Boy was I wrong. It became my favorite game in no time flat. Perfect balance of everything it is and real easy to pick up and play a few levels here and there and not have to take it too seriously. Great game.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

If you like puzzlers pick up quell reflect. Its a lot of fun and super relaxing. The sound track is awesome. Whenever I get really stressed at work I find a hiding spot with my headphones and play a couple levels. Really mellow me out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Where's My Water for .25 cents...goddamn


One of my favorites got it for free on amazon app of the day and Quite a few others that are In this sale. Amazon app of the rocks!

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------

